# Suggestion of fixing....



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi!!!

The middle part is a bit melted (probably from the heat on the light) and on the left side there is a very fine cut from a saw

How can I fix this???? I am planning to use black silicone or similar product to fill in the gap, is this idea ideal???? 

I don't really want to cut the whole center bracelet off and replace it with glass, because there a piece of plastic run across the tank. It is very hard to remove it completely

any suggestion??? comment? 

thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Why do you want to fix it? For the aestetic look?

I would leave it as it is still offering structural strength to keep your tank from bowing. 

If you must remove it, you can always order a new trim from a LFS. They can most likely source it from Miracles or whichever mfg your tank was made at. Then, you'll have to rip off the original trim which can be a pain on it's own depending on the amount of silicone used.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

+1.

Either reorder a trim, or use a glass brace - then you won't have a shadow across the top either.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

try some two part epoxy , u can mould it to make it look original again , get the kind that comes in two tubes , one is the epoxy and the other is the hardner ,u can try home depot or a local auto parts store 
tom


----------

